# Grizzly G0690 and G1023 differences



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I talked to Grizzly today and they told me the differences between the two models.

There are three basic differences:

1. They have a difference fence

2. The G0690 has a Leeson motor and the G1023 does not.

3. The magnetic switches are different due to the different motors.

Other than that, for the most part, they are the same machine.

The G0690 series is available now and the new G1023 series won't be available until May 2010.

Mark


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using my G1023 for 3 years and it's never disapointed me.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

mwhals said:


> I talked to Grizzly today and they told me the differences between the two models.
> 
> There are three basic differences:
> 
> ...


May's only two weeks away...hang in there brother


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking at the specifications for the 1023 and 0690 motors, I came up with the following motor power input (746 watts = 1 HP):

G1023: (18 amps)(220 volts) = 3960 Watts = 5.3 HP

G0690: (12.8 amps)(220 volts) = 2816 watts = 3.77 HP

Efficiciencies based on 3 HP outputs:

G1023: 3/5.3 = 56.6%

G0690: 3/3.77 = 79.6%

The Leeson motor is considered to be very efficient, so my calculations back it up.

It is easy to assume the higher effiency of the G0690 motor just based on the specifications of 12.8 amps versus 18 amps. The G0690 needs a 20 amp breaker and the G1023 needs a 30 amp breaker. That results in more costs to run the wires for the circuits too. The G0690 looks to save money on circuit installation and lifetime energy costs.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe I will get the 690 after reading this. 

I dont know what all that stuff means :blink:, but you said more efficient and saves money...I'm in :smile:.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> I believe I will get the 690 after reading this.
> 
> I dont know what all that stuff means :blink:, but you said more efficient and saves money...I'm in :smile:.


Me too! :yes:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I just received my order confirmation from Griz for the G0690 and the zero clearance insert. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> I just received my order confirmation from Griz for the G0690 and the zero clearance insert. :thumbsup:


Cool! It will be a while before I order anything due to not having a job for several months. I also would like to get my second garage built first, which will at a minimum be several months away. 

Mark


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I make zero clearance inserts for my G1023 in batches. I cut the 1/2" MDF blanks close on the band saw then with them still stuck to the original steel insert with double sided tape I flush them up on the router table with a flush trim bit. When I'm ready to use one I use the carpet tape again to stick the blank to the top of the original again and put the original insert into the saw. Then I raise the blade into the insert. You have to do it this way because without a starting cut the replacement insert won't sit in the opening. The saw blade is in the way even when set all the way down. The last thing I do to the insert is to install 4 flat head wood screws on the underside to use as levelers and drill a 1" hole to make it easier to remove.


----------



## Rich Johnson (Jan 19, 2010)

The 1023 is a new design based on now you have to have a riving knife on all new saws. The trunion was totally redone and this baby is heavyer total weight over 700lbs. I refer to the one with the 52 inch extention. I will be in Springfield MO the second week of May to check it out...along with my credit card. If anyone is interested I will be taking my camera and can take a picture of any feature.


http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3-HP-220V-Cabinet-Left-Tilt-Tablesaw/G1023RLX


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Johnv, is it neccessary to cut a "pilot groove" with a jigsaw first? Or can you raise the blade slowly without causing problems?

Do you follow the same steps for the 45 deg angle as well?


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

My G1023 doesn't have a riving knife so I just raise the blade into the insert. This process doesn't work for a 45 degree angle. I haven't needed a ZCI when making 45 degree rips and I cut angled cross cuts on the SCMS.


----------



## gwenthomas99 (May 14, 2017)

*Need to know -grizzy g1023rl*

I have 150 feet from the main electrical panel. My electrician put in a #12 gauge wire. Will this work for the 240v grizzy?


----------

